# Реставрация баяна



## lubitel (14 Апр 2011)

Посоветуйте!
Есть баян Вологодской баянной фабрики совнархоза. (Примерно 30-х40-х годов изготовления.)
Ищу специалиста по реставрации.
Инструмент расстроен. Требует частичного ремонта.
Ищу мастера.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (15 Апр 2011)

Извините за любопытство, а зачем?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Апр 2011)

Совнархозы были в СССР до 32 года,а потом возродились на недолгий срок в 1957 году.Так,что скорее всего ваш баян выпуска после 57 года.Ну это так сказать,историческая справка.А вот средства,потраченные на реставрацию и ремонт,в разы превысят стоимость этого ,так сказать,инструмента.(цена ему, в данный момент 0. )Это уже наши реалии.


----------



## MAN (15 Апр 2011)

lubitel писал:


> Ищу специалиста по реставрации.Инструмент расстроен. Требует частичного ремонта.Ищу мастера.


DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Извините за любопытство, а зачем?


Как зачем? Очевидно, чтобы на нём играть можно было. Вы обратили внимание на никнейм автора темы?

*lubitel*, а где Вы живёте? Если в глубинке, то попытайтесь поискать через местные муз. школы. Возможно и найдёте там человека, который возьмётся привести Ваш инструмент в относительный порядок и не заломит за эту работу больших денег. Либо надо осваивать ремесло самому. Услуги серьёзных профессионалов-ремонтников стоят сейчас весьма дорого. Реставрация в этом случае будет абсолютно нецелесообразной (гораздо дешевле и проще купить другой аналогичного класса баян в работоспособном состоянии), да и не любят серьёзные мастера связываться с ширпотребом, тем более древним.


----------



## lubitel (15 Апр 2011)

Искренно благодарю всех за совет.
Инструмент мне принесли друзья в деревне под городом Выборгом Согласен, что на реставрацию надо потратиться. Возиться с ним точно вряд ли кто-нибудь захочет, разве, что преклонных лет мастер. Но его не встретить здесь на сайте.
Инструмент нужен для музыкальных уроков с детьми-инвалидами.
Но будем искать.


----------

